# Anyone else hear rumor of NO treble hooks and new leader line length rules?



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

thousandcasts said:


> It would pain me greatly to have to agree with you, ESOX, but in this case I have to. I'd be all for the leader length rule, but have mixed feelings about a treble rule. With that said, if you'd just get rid of that crazy obsession of yours for chasing trash fish and get with the program that lower river, FRESH salmon are THE fish to rule over ALL other fish, then a shad rap would be just fine. :lol:


Thats OK Steve. I due to the nature of this thread already being off topic, as there is no topic to discuss. :lol:
I thought I would share with you a few words of wisdom:


"But if the salmon and trout must be classified as elite in this mythical social structure then let the black bass be given permanent status as the working class of American gamefish. He's tough and he knows it........ He's a bass sax grumbling get-down blues in the bayou. He's a factory worker, truck driver, wild catter, lumberjack, barroom bouncer, dock walloper, migrant farmhand and bear wrassler. And if its a fight you're looking for, he'll oblige anytime, anywhere. Whether it's a backwater at noon, a swamp at midnight, or dockside at dawn, he'll be there waiting. He's a fierce-eyed, foul-mouthed, tobacco-chewing ******* who has traveled to every corner of the nation, paying his way and giving no quarter." - Pat Smith 

Now if she feels this way about the bass, imagine what she would say if a muskie ever grabbed her stuff. :lol:


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

snowman11 said:


> And here I pictured you with these guys...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFTjeaDlxDI


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> Actually I think the term is "Bold" Face Lie.


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Oldgrandman said:


> As for all the hijacking and what not. It takes 2 to tango dudes. Certain comments will get certain responses from certain posters. You get what you ask for. Itch a scratch and it'll keep itching, or is it scratch an itch... who knows.
> .


Right on... some of you guys are very good at playing "victims" when in fact you are just as guilty as all the other parties. Not too much sympathy from me.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I guess I dont get it. Some guy says a long leader will help you snag more fish and you all believe it is truth. The truth is if you fish the rivers for salmon this time of year, most fish you hook will be foul hooked. I never have used those long leaders and with a little yarn and a #10 hook I can hook as many fish as anybody even in the deep runs.

Might be the reason I havent really fished the rivers from mid September on for a few years. I like plugs and spawn, but that is my preference. Going to 6th street or Tippy and complaining about snaggers is just a waste of breath because even the guys who arent trying are snagging fish. Very easy to do even if you dont rip them even with a 24" leader and a # 10 hook.

Esox is right the best that can happen is a new rule that will interfere with other types of fishing. We dont need it. Remember the sinker at the end of the line debate. Yup it killed drop shotting but it has been repealed. The best you can do is drop a dime on the snaggers and release all the fish you foul hook.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Splitshot said:


> I guess I dont get it. Some guy says a long leader will help you snag more fish and you all believe it is truth.


Splitshot, have never met you but from reading your posts I respect your opinions. But I do not buy into that necessarily, or the following.



Splitshot said:


> The truth is if you fish the rivers for salmon this time of year, most fish you hook will be foul hooked.


I foul hook very few fish myself. I could have if I tried just Saturday or yesterday, chose not to. Fishing tecniques and locations I fish are probably why. I have learned over the years when NOT to set the hook fishing the river and believe I have avoided many snagged fish by backing off of a hook set sometimes. By the same token it is nearly impossible not to foul hook a fish sometimes and I certainly have. I just ain't regular at it  .
A couple more cents from me...


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

To a degree I understand what oldgrandman is saying. Alot of it certainly is technique, but I also think location has something to do with it too. For example, I know I have lined more fish at say 6th St. than I have on the Rogue. Different location and a different type of fishing. Am I making sense?

Steelie


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

steelie said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Well the leader restriction will virtually illegalize allmost all fly fishing. No more fishing # 18 dries on a 9 foot leader. :evil:
> 
> Steelie


Distance between weight and hook.


----------



## Notropis Atherinoides (Sep 22, 2007)

Flyfisher said:


> Distance between weight and hook.


From my understanding (Previous posts that you have supplied in other threads regarding this issue), does the wanted support of the leader length restriction apply only to the Chuck N' Duck fisherman then? Or, does this wanted support also include more leader restrictions for every other type of stationary and/or trolling methods? Just a curious question as to why you would support more leader length restrictions otherwise?


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Notropis Atherinoides said:


> From my understanding (Previous posts that you have supplied in other threads regarding this issue), does the wanted support of the leader length restriction apply only to the Chuck N' Duck fisherman then? Or, does this wanted support also include more leader restrictions for every other type of stationary and/or trolling methods? Just a curious question as to why you would support more leader length restrictions otherwise?


Regulated trout/salmon RIVERS only. It would in no case effect the amount of monofilament line between a flyline and the fly, UNLESS addtional weight were added.

NY has had the regulation for at least 3 years now, in their case, 48".

It would, in NO way effect trolling open water, and only be an issue trolling in a river if additional weight were added. For the guys stillfishing or backbouncing in the rivers (NOT off piers/surf) I think its safe to say 4' is more than adequate.

The reason I would support it is that there is a tremendous amount of unsportsmanlike conduct occurring at the hands of "River Guides". It is irresponsible, in my opinion, for them to promote 8' two-fly rigs as the way to catch salmon...AND then tell their "sports" that the fish slammed their fly in 12" of water over a gravel bed. They are teaching the naive and ignorant practices that have been deemed unsportsmanlike in other states, while collecting a paycheck. 

I have fished with long leaders and know first-hand how easy it is to "legally" hook salmon that I know wholeheartedly are NOT biting.


----------



## Notropis Atherinoides (Sep 22, 2007)

Flyfisher said:


> The reason I would support it is that there is a tremendous amount of unsportsmanlike conduct occurring at the hands of "River Guides". It is irresponsible, in my opinion, for them to promote 8' two-fly rigs as the way to catch salmon...AND then tell their "sports" that the fish slammed their fly in 12" of water over a gravel bed. They are teaching the naive and ignorant practices that have been deemed unsportsmanlike in other states, while collecting a paycheck.


I can see why you are in a favor of a leader length restriction for this type of fishing practice. If others could only grasp this concept.......


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Notropis Atherinoides said:


> I can see why you are in a favor of a leader length restriction for this type of fishing practice. If others could only grasp this concept.......


 
Exactly!


----------



## Notropis Atherinoides (Sep 22, 2007)

Flyfisher said:


> The reason I would support it is that there is a tremendous amount of unsportsmanlike conduct occurring at the hands of "River Guides". It is irresponsible, in my opinion, for them to promote 8' two-fly rigs as the way to catch salmon...AND then tell their "sports" that the fish slammed their fly in 12" of water over a gravel bed. They are teaching the naive and ignorant practices that have been deemed unsportsmanlike in other states, while collecting a paycheck.





Notropis Atherinoides said:


> I can see why you are in a favor of a leader length restriction for this type of fishing practice. If others could only grasp this concept.......





waterfoul said:


> Exactly!


So your saying "exactly!" to supporting a leader length restriction for a entire river system, because of one particular fishing practice?(Redd Fishing? Snagging, Yanking? I dunno, you didn't provide enough input??) How could one questionable fishing practice dictate how others may be performed?

The actual input from some of the other members is sufficient & within reason of this thread. I'm still waiting for some detailed input from you about this entire subject, other than misdirected use of the quote system. One of these days you might learn......:lol:


----------

